# Beans storage and keeping time



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

About two weeks ago I ordered 4 bags of beans from Rave in anticipation of my Gaggia being up and running. Well I obviously didn't take into account my ineptitude in repairing my Gaggia and it will be about another week before she's working again....fingers, legs and eyes crossed.

The bags are of course un-opened and have a roasting date of 11/05/2015 and a use by date of Nov 2015. As long as I don't open them will they be OK or should I freeze them to keep them at their best?


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

By using the search feature I found some information regarding your inquiry here

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22778-Freezing-beans&highlight=freezing+beans


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The freezer is your friend. Follow the simple rules in the thread above and they'll keep well


----------



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Thanks guys my mind is put at rest but more importantly I haven't wasted some decent beans.


----------

